# gutepreise24.de



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2009)

Es häufen sich in letzter Zeit die Beschwerden über die Firma gutepreise24.de. In etlichen Fällen wurde trotz Zahlung nicht geliefert. Es läuft auch schon ein umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren bei der Polizei.

Speziell bezieht sich das Angebot auf den Verkauf von Schmierstoffen (Motoröl) und sonstigem Autozubehör.

Man sollte auf jeden Fall gründlich überlegen, ob man dort etwas gegen Vorkasse bestellen will.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: gutepreise24.de*

Beispiele:
http://www.dooyoo.de/online-shops/gute-preise24-de/1308223/

http://www.shopvote.de/erfahrungsbericht_gute_preise24_de_2469.html
http://www.shopvote.de/erfahrungsbericht_gute_preise24_de_2464.html

http://www.detlef-gerhardt.de/gute-preise24.htm

http://forum.shopvote.de/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=191&start=90


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: gutepreise24.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Man sollte auf jeden Fall gründlich überlegen, ob man dort etwas gegen Vorkasse bestellen will.


Man sollte grundsätzlich bei Vorkasse* gründlichst*  nachforschen, wie lange es 
einen Laden gibt und  ob und  welche Referenzen es im WWW dazu gibt.

Ist auch nur einer der Punkte zweifelhaft:* Finger weg! *

Besonders angebliche Superduperangebote sollten besonders mißtrauisch
 unter die Lupe genommen  werden. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.
Selbst wenn es nach vielem Hin und  Her klappen sollte, den Ärger und  Zeitaufwand 
erstattet niemand.


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: gutepreise24.de*

...außerdem sollte sich jeder darüber im Klaren sein, dass viele "kleine" Händler gar keine Ware haben. Die bedienen sich lediglich dem Internet für ein Dreiecksverhältnis: Händler - Subhändler - Kunde. Das heißt, die Subhändler werben mit Schnäppchen, die sie selbst bei den eigendlichen "Groß"-händlern aufgegriffen oder vereinbart hatten, der Kunde bestellt und zahlt beim Subhändler, die ware kommt aber vom Grßhändler.

Das ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, denn die Position des Subhändlers sollte die sein, dass der Schnäppchen ausfindig macht und mit geringem Aufschlag oder mit Provision weitervermittelt. Nur, das funktioniert leider nicht immer!

Andere, kriminelle Verkäufer nutzen genau diese System, um anfangs viel Ware zu verkaufen, damit der Schein gewahrt wird. Dann aber, ganz überraschend, werden Kaufe erledigt und bezahlt, doch der Subhändler ist mit seinem Umsatz über alle Berge verschwunden und der Großhändler liefert nimmer.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: gutepreise24.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, denn die Position des Subhändlers sollte die sein, dass der Schnäppchen ausfindig macht und mit geringem Aufschlag oder mit Provision weitervermittelt. Nur, das funktioniert leider nicht immer!


Selbst wenn das so läuft, funktioniert das spätestens dann nicht mehr, wenn es zu Reklamationen kommt. Das Affentheater, was dann losgeht, an wen sich der Kunde wenden kann/soll ist kein ach to tolles Angebot wert. Wer das macht, soll sich nicht hinterher über den Ärger beschweren. Insbesondere bei komplexen Geräten wie PCs  sollte man die Finger von so etwas lassen. 

Sorry aber es gibt genug Möglichkeiten im WWW seriöse Schnäppchen aufzutreiben,   wenn man die obigen Ratschläge dabei beherzigt


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: gutepreise24.de*

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/pressepor...cke/article/meldung-091008-145354-34-332.html


> Polizei warnt vor betrügerischen Online-Shops
> 
> Polizei gibt Tipps für Internetbestellungen:
> ...
> ...


----------

